# Venison Backstrap Dried Beef



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2014)

*Venison Backstrap Dried Beef*

My Son gave me this Backstrap about 2 weeks before my Open Heart Surgery, so it's been sitting in the freezer nearly 2 years. Since it was in Vacuum Sealed bags it was just like new.
There isn't very much, because it was from a small Doe (under 100 pounds), however I was totally out of Dried Beef, so I needed to get some done.

*Day #1 (Prepping & Curing):*
Thaw, Rinse, Dry----6 pieces-----Total 3 pounds 13 ounces.
Split in half to fit in Gallon Zip-locks, weigh, and measure proper amount of TQ.
Rub 1/2 ounce of TQ and 1 TBS of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put in Zip-Locks.
Be sure to pick up any TQ that fell off before going into bag, and put it in the bag with the meat it fell off of. That will keep the proper amount of TQ per pound in the bags.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 7 days.*
These pieces were only a little more than 1" at the thickest point, so I only put them in my curing fridge for 7 days @ 37*--38*. I also flip the packages over every afternoon.


*Day #8 (Prep for Smoking):*
Remove pieces from bags, rinse, and soak in cold water to remove surface salt.
Cut a couple slices from middle of the thickest piece to check that cure got to center, and to do a salt-fry test.
No salt flavor at all, so Dry pieces & sprinkle with CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder.
Put all pieces on a grill rack, and put rack in fridge overnight to start pellicle.


*Day #9 (Smoking Time):*
6:45----------------Pre-heat MES 40 to 150*.
7:00----------------Put rack with meat in 2nd position in MES 40. Also Fill AMNS with Hickory Sawdust, and light one end.
8:00----------------Put Well lit AMNS on bars in bottom left of MES.
9:00----------------Insert Maverick meat probe in thickest piece. Internal Temp is 117*.
10:00--------------Internal Temp is 122*.
11:00--------------Internal Temp is 124*.
12:00--------------Internal Temp is 126*.
1:00----------------Internal Temp is 127*. Bump heat up to 170*.
2:00----------------Internal Temp is 140*.
3:00----------------Internal Temp is 149*. Bump heat up to 190*.
4:00----------------Internal Temp is 156*.
4:30----------------Internal Temp is 162*. AMNS stopped smoking ---Burned out.
5:00----------------Turn off Smoker & remove pieces. Internal temps ranged from 158* to 169*.

Allow to cool to about 100*, and put in a bowl in fridge uncovered for 2 days.
Put in freezer for 4 hours before slicing, and then slice very thin, across grain.

Eat some----Freeze the rest in Vacuum sealed bags.

This stuff is Awesome, and could not tell it from Beef Dried Beef.

Enjoy the Pics,
Bear





Pieces from 2 Backstraps from a small Whitetail:








Pieces weighed & Tender Quick measured:







Pieces in Zip-Locks with TQ and Brown Sugar, ready for Fridge:







Pieces cured & test slices cut. Deep red in center shows complete cure penetration:







Frying up test slices:







My favorite part----Taste testing-----No salt flavor at all:







All ready for Fridge to start pellicle over night:







My AMNS filled with Sawdust & one end lit:







Picture taken from my Smoker while I wait. Just mowed for the 11th time this year:







All Done & my AMNS is burned out (bottom left):







Close-Up:







Partially frozen ready for slicing:







All sliced up. Not much, but it'll hold me for a little while:







Close-up of one dish of sliced goodness:


----------



## gary s (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, making me hungry,

Gary S


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks great. Was it tender?

Do you only like it cooked? Haven't you tried cold smoked?

Is backstrap the tenderloin?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks great. Was it tender?
> 
> Do you only like it cooked? Haven't you tried cold smoked?
> 
> Is backstrap the tenderloin?


Thank You!!

It gets sliced very thin as lunch meat, so it wouldn't matter if it wasn't tender. This stuff melts in your mouth.

There would be no reason to cold smoke Dried Beef, unless you then warm or hot smoke it to at least 150 to finish it, because I wouldn't want to cook it before eating it.

The best way to eat this is as a cold lunch meat in fresh white bread with Mayo or MW, American Cheese, & Horse Radish.

Yes it is the Tenderloin, and it is normally sliced, and then butterflied & grilled as steaks, however Beef steaks are much better than Deer steaks IMHO, but Beef Dried Beef is not better than Venison Dried Beef. IMHO

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2014)

gary s said:


> Wow, making me hungry,
> 
> Gary S


Thank You Gary!!!

However I'm betting you're like me----Always Hungry!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty much, warming pulled pork from Friday, Baked beans and slaw    for supper

Gary S


----------



## smokinadam (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks good will need to try this when I gather up an extra deer


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2014)

smokinadam said:


> Looks good will need to try this when I gather up an extra deer


I can guarantee you'll love it !!

In case you never saw it, here's one where I made Venison Dried Beef from Deer Hind Quarters:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2014)

gary s said:


> Pretty much, warming pulled pork from Friday, Baked beans and slaw    for supper
> 
> Gary S


Yup---I could eat that at least three times a week!!

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I could eat that at least three times a week!!
> 
> Bear


Looks good Bear. I'm with you, I made about 15lbs of the stuff from the hind quarters 2 weeks ago, & been eating it fried with eggs for breakfast at least 3 times a week. 

Hey, atomicsmoke !  I think Bear may be a little dizzy from all the smoking he does. The back straps are from the deer loin, located between the hide and the spine. The tenderloin is located between the inside of the spine and the gut sack.


----------



## humdinger (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks awesome! nice job. Gonna do this for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Looks good Bear. I'm with you, I made about 15lbs of the stuff from the hind quarters 2 weeks ago, & been eating it fried with eggs for breakfast at least 3 times a week.
> 
> Hey, atomicsmoke !  I think Bear may be a little dizzy from all the smoking he does. The back straps are from the deer loin, located between the hide and the spine. The tenderloin is located between the inside of the spine and the gut sack.


OOOOPS!!

Thanks SB59---You're right, and the Backstraps (loins) are quite some bigger than the Tenderloins, just like Pork Loins, as opposed to Pork Tenderloins. I'm a little rusty---Been quite some years since my Son took over the Deer Harvesting.

Sorry about that, Atomicsmoke!!

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not a big thing Bear! You were probably thinking of your next smoke while you typed. Your step by steps should be mandatory reading for newbies on the site!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Not a big thing Bear! You were probably thinking of your next smoke while you typed. Your step by steps should be mandatory reading for newbies on the site!


LOL---Thanks for the kind words!!

As soon as you caught me I thought of all the times I told people to use Pork Loins, not Tenderloins for CB-----The ones that are almost 2' long & weigh about 10 pounds.

Ever since my Surgery, my thinker doesn't work right all the time. It's OK most of the time, but not all the time.

That's why I like guys keeping an eye on what I say. I hate giving wrong answers!!!

Bear


----------



## 2010ultra (Jul 9, 2014)

gasp how could you use those succulent backstraps for dried beef. i almost cried when i saw that lol. i always cook mine whole on the grill wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2014)

2010ultra said:


> gasp how could you use those succulent backstraps for dried beef. i almost cried when i saw that lol. i always cook mine whole on the grill wrapped in bacon.


I thought I explained that.

I've been eating Deer every way you can for about 60 years, and in my opinion, the only way Deer is better than Beef is Dried Beef & Burger (mixed with Pork).

You can eat your Deer Steaks---I'll take a Prime Rib or Ribeye way before any Deer, even with 5 pounds of Bacon trying to cover it.

Bear


----------



## 2010ultra (Jul 9, 2014)

rofl i hear ya bear, just had to rib ya a little. looks awesome im gonna have to try it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2014)

2010ultra said:


> rofl i hear ya bear, just had to rib ya a little. looks awesome im gonna have to try it.


LOL---I figured you might be.

This was actually the first time I ever used Backstraps for Dried Beef.

I usually use Hind Quarters, and before I had a smoker we always got our Hind Quarters processed into Venison Dried Beef.

Here's one from the Hind Quarters:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh Bear, that looks so delicious! Just the color of the meat even was so enticing!

And then your great work! And impressive yard!

Such delicious stuff to see!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> Looks awesome! nice job. Gonna do this for sure.


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh Bear, that looks so delicious! Just the color of the meat even was so enticing!
> 
> And then your great work! And impressive yard!
> 
> ...


Thank You Leah!!

I appreciate the compliments.

Bear


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 19, 2014)

Fantastic, I've had some from a Butcher in Pa at a Sportshow  in Jersey but couldn't get  the recipe.  I concocted my own but wasn't quite the same. I'm definitely going to give this a try. Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2014)

jerseyhunter said:


> Fantastic, I've had some from a Butcher in Pa at a Sportshow  in Jersey but couldn't get  the recipe.  I concocted my own but wasn't quite the same. I'm definitely going to give this a try. Thank you.


That's Great JerseyHunter!!

This stuff will taste just like you get from SE PA Butcher Shops.

Here's another one from the Hind Quarters:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow Bear, this is awesome.... If I'am fortunate enough to get a deer this fall, I know I have to give this a go !  :drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Bear, this is awesome.... If I'am fortunate enough to get a deer this fall, I know I have to give this a go !


You'll get one!!  I know it !!

Bear


----------



## jirod (Aug 11, 2014)

Bear, have you noticed you need to take deer blackstrap to a higher temp than beef eye of round. Last beef I did I pulled at 155, amazing. I pulled this deer at 153, and the flavor was good, but it was a touch soft/mushy. Would taking it to a higher temp (160+ like you did) help firm it up a bit?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2014)

jirod said:


> Bear, have you noticed you need to take deer blackstrap to a higher temp than beef eye of round. Last beef I did I pulled at 155, amazing. I pulled this deer at 153, and the flavor was good, but it was a touch soft/mushy. Would taking it to a higher temp (160+ like you did) help firm it up a bit?


Actually it's good to take Beef & Deer up to about 158*---160* IT or higher. Higher certainly doesn't hurt, within reason.

I just looked at all my Dried Beef & Venison Dried Beef smokes, and I generally pull at 158* to 160* IT, but when I check the rest of the pieces with my Thermapen, they range anywhere from 153* to 172*. 

So yes---If you have the time, go to 160* or 170* IT on your thickest piece. It certainly won't hurt, and should eliminate any pieces having soft or mushy spots.

I would do that myself, but I don't want my favorite sammies to be too dry, like with the store bought stuff.

Holding it at 160* IT could firm it up some too.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 1, 2015)

Bear, 

I have the same thing working in my brine right now. I started it yesterday and by chance I was wondering if it was going to turn out ok, and then I ran across your thread today searching to see if anyone had done it this way before. *I was pleased and suprised *that I had prepared mine darn near exactly like you had, so I guess *you guys taught me good...thanks fellah*. I'll post up some pictures in about 10 days after it gets some hickory smoke.

Dexter / HT


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> Bear,
> 
> I have the same thing working in my brine right now. I started it yesterday and by chance I was wondering if it was going to turn out ok, and then I ran across your thread today searching to see if anyone had done it this way before. *I was pleased and suprised *that I had prepared mine darn near exactly like you had, so I guess *you guys taught me good...thanks fellah*. I'll post up some pictures in about 10 days after it gets some hickory smoke.
> 
> Dexter / HT


That's Great Dexter!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hit me with a PM when you Post your thread, so I don't miss it. I hate missing Great threads!!

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 22, 2015)

Bearcarver, I made 10 pounds of your backstrap dried beef. There will be no more store bought if I can help it. The family loves Creamed dried beef on toast. Your recipe is the best we have ever eaten. 
I thin sliced and crumbled the meat and added it to the water I used to make the country gravy mix (I took the quick easy way out). After the meat simmered for a while to pull out some of the flavor, I mixed the gravy in. OMG what a fabulous meal. Sorry no Q-views.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

Doubles Shooter said:


> Bearcarver, I made 10 pounds of your backstrap dried beef. There will be no more store bought if I can help it. The family loves Creamed dried beef on toast. Your recipe is the best we have ever eaten.
> I thin sliced and crumbled the meat and added it to the water I used to make the country gravy mix (I took the quick easy way out). After the meat simmered for a while to pull out some of the flavor, I mixed the gravy in. OMG what a fabulous meal. Sorry no Q-views.Thank you for sharing.


Thank You Bob!!

I'm glad you like it !!

Now you have to try my favorite cold Sandwich:

Just lather up a couple slices of "Fresh" white or Italian bread with Miracle Whip (or Mayo if you prefer).

Then throw some Thin sliced Dried Beef in and a slice or 2 of American Cheese.

Add some Horse Radish or substitute Horse Radish Spread for the Mayo.

I used to eat two Sammies like that every day until I ran out of Dried Beef. (At work, hunting, or fishing)

And Thanks for the Point.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 23, 2015)

Bear, those Sammys were the first things I made. They were as good if not better than you said. I've got the backstraps from 5 more deer in the freezer waiting their turn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

Doubles Shooter said:


> Bear, those Sammys were the first things I made. They were as good if not better than you said. I've got the backstraps from 5 more deer in the freezer waiting their turn.


That's Great, Bob!!

You'll be stocked up real good !!!

Bear


----------



## crouchsh (Apr 26, 2016)

Blackstrap and tenderloin are in two different places. They look the same but tenderloin is smaller. BTW I tried smoking one I needed to cook, I wish I had read these posts first! I put it in my smoker at 225 for 4 hours and took it out at 2 1/2 hours due to reading a post and my internal was at 155!!! Ugh medium well :-(
Flavor was great, I had wrapped completely in bacon and sprinkled with kosher salt and cracked pepper. Anyone have a recipe to use leftover done venison????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2016)

crouchsh said:


> Blackstrap and tenderloin are in two different places. They look the same but tenderloin is smaller. BTW I tried smoking one I needed to cook, I wish I had read these posts first! I put it in my smoker at 225 for 4 hours and took it out at 2 1/2 hours due to reading a post and my internal was at 155!!! Ugh medium well :-(
> Flavor was great, I had wrapped completely in bacon and sprinkled with kosher salt and cracked pepper. Anyone have a recipe to use leftover done venison????


Hmmmm---Never had any that well done---Is it edible if you slice it real thin & add gravy?

Maybe like a "Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Gravy"??

If not---Got a dog? They don't care if it's too well done.

Bear


----------



## disco (May 1, 2016)

Let's see, great qview. Super step by step instructions. Great looking dried venison. Other than that the post is just ok.

Points to the Master!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2016)

Disco said:


> Let's see, great qview. Super step by step instructions. Great looking dried venison. Other than that the post is just ok.
> 
> Points to the Master!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

Glad you like it !

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## rodngun (May 15, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Thanks for the kind words!!
> 
> As soon as you caught me I thought of all the times I told people to use Pork Loins, not Tenderloins for CB-----The ones that are almost 2' long & weigh about 10 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2016)

RODNGUN said:


> > [/quote
> > I use the loins as you suggested. No bad reviews from me on those! I send a lot of people to your Step by steps. Everything I've done based on your recipes has been amazing!


Thank You RODNGUN !!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


----------

